# $270,000 Japanese Aquarium Toilet is Pure Luxury



## Jeff.:P:. (Nov 20, 2007)

It's a ladies' room, so there are no dudes allowed, unfortunately. It cost $270,000 to build, which is a lot for a bathroom but not that bad for a gigantic aquarium

:bathbaby:


----------



## mikenas102 (Feb 8, 2006)

That's reminiscent of Finding Nemo. I bet all the fish are thinking "If I could only get down that toilet I could get back to the ocean!"


----------



## Squawkbert (Jan 3, 2007)

I'd have a hard time turning my bare back-side to snapping turtles...


----------



## goalcreas (Nov 20, 2006)

when on YouTube, do a search for "fish tank bathroom" or "Aquarium Toilet"
and it is amazing at the amount of Flushable aquarium products that are out there

examples
















I just don't know how well they would work with Plants and ferts 
I wonder if they have any T5 HO or HQI fixtures mounted into the tank lid


----------



## NoSvOrAx (Nov 11, 2006)

Squawkbert said:


> I'd have a hard time turning my bare back-side to snapping turtles...


Amen to that.


----------



## spypet (Jul 27, 2007)

actually the Fish'n Flush is a pretty good product;
http://fishnflush.com/photogallery.asp#
we keep fish in 2gal nano's, so why not wrapped
around a toilet basin? if you don't want to subject
fish to this environment, make it a dry diorama, for
keepsakes, an art object collage around your toilet.


----------



## fishscale (Jul 25, 2007)

Toilet scape? No ferts needed


----------



## Jeff.:P:. (Nov 20, 2007)

> Toilet scape? No ferts needed


+

LOL, I knew that was gonna show-up soon. :mrgreen:

How would you rigg-up the lights? (without tanning your backside/neck)


----------



## gotcheaprice (Sep 4, 2007)

Totaly privacy there, with the dude "feeding the fish" on the top staring down at the women xD


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

I wonder if Takashi Amano is planning a Nature Aquarium toilet design. If he is, it will cost a lot more than $270,000. Billionaires will just have to have one!


----------



## mikenas102 (Feb 8, 2006)

I wonder if plants can benefit from methane the way they do CO2. If so, I've got a great idea for a diffusor.


----------



## Will Hayward (Sep 2, 2007)

Do big bubbles float up from the substrate when you flush?



Squawkbert said:


> I'd have a hard time turning my bare back-side to snapping turtles...


It's a Pig nose fly river turtle actually. Unless I missed another tutle in there.


----------



## MartialTheory (Dec 20, 2007)

wow that is true excess

i hope i they don't clean the tank when i use it


----------

